# Game 34: Seattle Sonics @ Phoenix Suns (1/9)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (25-8) vs Seattle Sonics (13-23)*

*When: Tuesday, January 9th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*


*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Don't Foul.* 
Keep this team shooting jumpers. Ray Allen is the only 
shooting threat on the floor. Keep this team out of the paint
and on the perimeter.

2. *1st Quarter. *
1st Quarter will dictate the whole game. If Suns come out
firing and hitting their shots and then playing some tough
defense, it should show.


3. *MVP or STAT  *
Either Amare or Steve is going to have a big game. If both
of them have big games, the Suns should win easily.

 *Suns Review *



> PHOENIX, Jan. 7 (AP)-- James Jones' shot returned with the leather ball, and that means yet another offensive threat for the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Jones scored 25 points, two shy of his career high, and the Suns cruised to their sixth win in a row, 128-105 over the Golden State Warriors on Sunday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Ray Allen*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Seattle Sonics Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Bob Hill* 

*NOTES:*
_Rashard Lewis is out.
Suns have won 6 in a row.
Ray Allen scored 38pts against the Warriors last game._​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Yao fans in ****ing China get to watch more Rockets games than Nash fans in ****ING CANADA

i'm right ****ing pissed I can't catch a suns game to save my life.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Don't Foul.*
> Keep this team shooting jumpers. Ray Allen is the only
> shooting threat on the floor. Keep this team out of the paint
> and on the perimeter.


Check.

Only commited 12 fouls. Forced the Sonics to shoot 29% from
three-point land.




> 2. *1st Quarter. *
> 1st Quarter will dictate the whole game. If Suns come out
> firing and hitting their shots and then playing some tough
> defense, it should show.


Negative.

Suns sucked in the 1st quarter and half.



> 3. *MVP or STAT  *
> Either Amare or Steve is going to have a big game. If both
> of them have big games, the Suns should win easily.


Check.

Steve Nash with 27pts, 11asst, 3rebs on 11-15 shooting.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We are beating teams we need to beat. That's very good.

I'm almost afriad we will not play enough good teams to prepare us for San Antonio, Dallas, and Utah.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

By the way this is the most indepth game thread i have seen


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Yao fans in ****ing China get to watch more Rockets games than Nash fans in ****ING CANADA
> 
> i'm right ****ing pissed I can't catch a suns game to save my life.


NBA LEAGUE PASS or watch them tomorrow on TNT against the Cleveland LeBron's


----------

